# Lincoln Rally



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
we have only 7 names down for Lincoln rally advanced booking closes at the beginning of September we need more members to get our group pitch 
thanks for now
scottie


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi the reason folk are not applying for the rally is the stupid old forum against the new forum booking system they both clash, I can get on the VS bit here but as soon as I click the link at the top right hand corner and it takes mer to the old front page it won't let me in and no matter how many times I ask to change my password to the VS side I get confirmation a password change email has been sent, there never is one in my e mailbox or spam box..

Good job I have plenty of hair left to pull out!..

ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Same here Ray waited 30 mins. Still no email with confirmation code.

I have reported your post in the vain hope someone can sort it out.

Terry


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi the reason folk are not applying for the rally is the stupid old forum against the new forum booking system they both clash, I can get on the VS bit here but as soon as I click the link at the top right hand corner and it takes mer to the old front page it won't let me in and no matter how many times I ask to change my password to the VS side I get confirmation a password change email has been sent, there never is one in my e mailbox or spam box..
> 
> Good job I have plenty of hair left to pull out!..
> 
> ray.


Hi Ray
I know there are problems with the site,I had problems trying to list rallies but hopefully that is solved,if members have problems booking onto MHF then they can contact me and I will add them to whatever rally they are attending,we have a few ways of being contacted now,we have friends of motorhomefacts on facebook and Motorhomefacts Rally Group on facebook we have  *motorhomefacts rally*‏ @*MhfRally* on twitter,and there is the new rally group web site http://mhfrallygroup.co.uk 
so please try one or more of thees options

Scottie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

I know there are problems with the site,I had problems trying to list rallies but hopefully that is solved,if members have problems booking onto MHF then they can contact me and I will add them to whatever rally they are attending,we have a few ways of being contacted now,we have friends of motorhomefacts on facebook and Motorhomefacts Rally Group on facebook we have  *motorhomefacts rally*‏ @*MhfRally* on twitter,and there is the new rally group web site http://mhfrallygroup.co.uk 
so please try one or more of thees options

Scottie


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Scottie registered with the mhfrallygroup and it says it needs to be confirmed by a ? can't remember!, nothing about it yet!.

ray.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ray you are a member on the other site.
rayc
Subscriber
25-04-2014, 05:42 PM last visited on the -03-2017, 03:47 PM 20 5


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ray


Sorry I looked at the wrong ray,I have contacted both ken and mike they have the power to sort the new site out hopefully after the weekend mike will have given me the POWER to change things


----------

